# Isa's Postings



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

I would like to thank Isa for posting reviews that we might otherwise have missed. It's a great service to us.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You're welcome Alexia. I'm glad you enjoyed the reviews.


----------

